# [SOLVED] Two wifi routers on one network, dropping internet connection



## boosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if someone here can help me out with a problem I've been having. I have two wifi routers which I have connected together with an ethernet cable to extend coverage across my house. The ethernet cable is connected to a LAN port on the first router and the internet port of the second router. This works fine and creates a second network that I can connect to the net on. The problem is, seemingly randomly, about every 15 minutes, the second router will lose internet connection. My laptops and phone still stay connected to it, but windows lists it as having no internet connection. If I then wait a couple of minutes and reconnect, internet will be working again. 
The two wifi routers are on different channels, and I've tried a couple of different routers and the problem persists.
Does anyone have any ideas as to what could be causing this?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Two wifi routers on one network, dropping internet connection*

what is the first routers lan subnet ip and what is the second routers lan subnet ip?


----------



## boosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Two wifi routers on one network, dropping internet connection*

Hi, I think the first one's is 172.16.0.1 and the second's is 192.168.1.2 (if these are what a lan subnet ip is? They're the ip addresses I have to navigate to to get the router configuration page)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Two wifi routers on one network, dropping internet connection*

Best way to set this up is as followings:

configure the 2nd router to have a static ip in the first routers subnet like 172.16.0.2
disable its dhcp server
connect first router lan port to second router lan port. You may need a xover cable if either routers ports are not autosensinng [mdi/mdix - google it]

This puts everyone on the same subnet
dhcp flows from the 1st router to the 2nd's attached devices.

You made the 2nd router into a wireless switch by doing this. Lets see if that doesn't solve your issue.


----------



## boosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Two wifi routers on one network, dropping internet connection*

Hi, I gave that a whirl earlier today and it does indeed seem to have stopped the random disconnections! Here's hoping it stays fixed! Thanks a lot for the help!


----------

